# Swapping access cards



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm new to directv (but a longtime tivo user), and yes I searched the forums for the answer to my question first, but didn't find what I was looking for.

I currently have 2 SA S2 units, one with lifetime and one monthly sub. I'm considering getting rid of the monthly sub unit and replacing it with a directivo unit from ebay - probably an SD-DVR40 since that seems to be a pretty reliable model. 

I have 2 D11-100 receivers, but I'm frustrated with the IR channel changing, and a few other things. If I buy a used SD-DVR40, can I simply swap out the access card from one of my D11 units, or is the process more complicated than that? I understand I should be able to use the same access card, but will I still need to call directv to activate the new unit?


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

Once you get the DTiVo from ebay, you should be able to put in your old access card, call DirecTV from the phone number that they have on your account, and enter 722 at the voice prompt. This re-marries all the cards on your account to whatever receiver they happen to be in.

It might be best to just call DirecTV and tell them you got a new receiver so they can enter the model/serial in their system, unless they try to tell you that you can't use an old access card and charge you $20 for a new one. There's also word that DirecTV won't activate a used receiver if its previous associated account was delinquent, so ask the ebay seller for the DVR service number and check it with DirecTV before you buy.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Dirac said:


> Once you get the DTiVo from ebay, you should be able to put in your old access card, call DirecTV from the phone number that they have on your account, and enter 722 at the voice prompt. This re-marries all the cards on your account to whatever receiver they happen to be in.


This will NOT work with any cards that have RID#'s attached to them.
Since he already has D11 receivers, he will need to call D* & have the CSR remarry the card for him, as well as have the DVR service put on his account as well.  
This is not a big deal, however.


----------



## Dirac (Oct 18, 2002)

dishrich said:


> This will NOT work with any cards that have RID#'s attached to them.
> Since he already has D11 receivers, he will need to call D* & have the CSR remarry the card for him, as well as have the DVR service put on his account as well.
> This is not a big deal, however.


I forgot about the DVR service bit! And I didn't know D11s were RID receivers, thanks.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

dishrich said:


> This will NOT work with any cards that have RID#'s attached to them.
> Since he already has D11 receivers, he will need to call D* & have the CSR remarry the card for him, as well as have the DVR service put on his account as well.
> This is not a big deal, however.


This is wrong as well.

To be clear, for the x722 call to work, it matters not from whence an access card comes, only that the card be placed into a non-RID DTiVo (or receiver). So for example, a card taken from a D11 and placed into an HDVR2 will work just fine after an extension 722 call; however, placing that same card into a SD-DVR40 will not work.

Dishrich is correct that this won't work for the OP, as presumably the OP does not have the DVR tier on his DTV account. So a call to DTV is in order.


----------



## innesfree (Sep 7, 2006)

What is that? I am not familiar with the models given as examples. Is an r10 a non- RID tivo?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Only the first generation S2 DTivos were non-RID models. This includes the Hughes HDVR2, RCA DVR-40, and Philips DSR7000. All models produced since then are all RID models. This goes for DTV standard and HD receivers as well. I don't know when they made the switch with regular receivers but there's a sticker on the back panel on every receiver and DVR. If it has an RID number then it's an RID receiver. If there is no RID number then it's an older non-RID model.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

RID = *R*eceiver *ID*

In newer D* receivers (regular and DVR) it is, in essence, an electronic serial number, which was/is part of improved account managment procedures (read: makes it difficult to take a card from a subscribed receiver and use it in a different receiver).

When you go into Setup --> System Info screen, if you see an RID listed then you have an "RID" unit. The RID number (if the unit has one) also appears on the serial number tag on the back.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> Only the first generation S2 DTivos were non-RID models. This includes the Hughes HDVR2, RCA DVR-40, and Philips DSR7000. All models produced since then are all RID models. This goes for DTV standard and HD receivers as well. I don't know when they made the switch with regular receivers but there's a sticker on the back panel on every receiver and DVR. If it has an RID number then it's an RID receiver. If there is no RID number then it's an older non-RID model.


Minor nit, the RCA DVR40 is an _RID_ unit, the RCA *DVR39* was the _non-RID_ sibling of the Hughes HDVR2 and Philips DSR7000. The RCA DVR39 is visibly distinguishable from the DVR40/80/120 as the DVR39 faceplace looks like an HDVR2, while the RCA DVR40/80/120 faceplates look similar in styling to the R10.


----------



## russwjohns (Oct 8, 2006)

goony said:


> RID = *R*eceiver *ID*
> 
> When you go into Setup --> System Info screen, if you see an RID listed then you have an "RID" unit. The RID number (if the unit has one) also appears on the serial number tag on the back.


I checked and a Samsung SIR-sxxxx sysinfo screens shows "IRD = xxxxxxx" and when I checked the Mfg sticker it has "Receiver ID xxxxxxxx"; so it would be a RID D-Tivo unit?

Thanks for info posted


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, the Samsung DirecTV DVRs (all of them) are RID.


----------



## russwjohns (Oct 8, 2006)

So then a D* csr would have to marry up any AC to a RID unit, but an AC from either a RID or non-RID unit could be used in any non-RID unit by using the 777 code call? This of course is assuming they are AC's from your own account and not an eBay unit with an AC with a "cloud" on it.

Thanks for clarification above


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

puffdaddy said:


> To be clear, for the x722 call to work, it matters not from whence an access card comes, only that the card be placed into a non-RID DTiVo (or receiver). So for example, a card taken from a D11 and placed into an HDVR2 will work just fine after an extension 722 call; however, placing that same card into a SD-DVR40 will not work.


I'm actually in need of this exact service today, but this might save a call.

I deactivated 4 non RID Series 2 DirecTiVos yesterday and need to add a used HR10-250.

I can put one of my cards into the unit, use extension 722, and it will marry my old card into the new (for me) box?

If so, that would rock. I tried 3 times last night to find a rep that could do this for me (even the Access Card dept). They told me that the only time they do that is if the box/card being removed is non functional. I've moved cards into used boxes before, so it may just be a matter of who you get.


----------



## russwjohns (Oct 8, 2006)

LlamaLarry said:


> I can put one of my cards into the unit, use extension 722, and it will marry my old card into the new (for me) box?


 My reading (no personal experience though) is one can remarry the AC to any non-RID unit. Your HD receiver would be a RID unit - so no go unless I've misunderstood what was discussed earlier.


----------



## Kil (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a quick newb question...

When replacing an old non-Tivo receiver with a previously owned (ebay) Tivo receiver, is it better to use the access card that came with the used tivo or just use the card from the receiver that is being replaced?

Or does it not matter at all? I Just want to make adding the new Tivo unit as painless as possible


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Kil said:


> When replacing an old non-Tivo receiver with a previously owned (ebay) Tivo receiver, is it better to use the access card that came with the used tivo or just use the card from the receiver that is being replaced?


If you are replacing receivers (& not adding it on) I would sure swap cards - that way, you WON'T get hit with another 2 year committment for activating a new card in a DVR (or HD) box. Unless you are under some requirement to activate the new card, there is really NO reason to do so - keep it as a spare if you decide to activate another receiver w/out a card.  

Just tell the CSR that you are replacing a broken receiver with a used unit you bought from someone & it will (should, anyway) be a piece of cake!


----------

